# can a pigeon find new entry to nest?



## pijee (Jul 23, 2008)

My neighbours have pigeons nesting in their eaves. They closed up the hole not realizing that a mom and babies were in there. Now they have made a new entry beside the nest to keep an eye on it. The father continues to try to gain entry at the old spot, of course he is not able to now. I'm not sure if the mom is coming and going through the new entry. Would she figure it out? It is literally right beside the nest. She was scared further up the eaves when the new entry was made, but I am assuming she would go back to her babies right. There are two chicks in the mest about 4 or 5 days old based on internet pictures. Any thoughts? How long can a mom go without food or water. If she is not coming and going she has been in the eaves for two days. What about the chicks? How much do they need to be fed?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They need to open it back up until the babies have fledged. They need to do it before it's too late.


----------



## pijee (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for your message. Are you saying that the mom won't go through the *new* entry even though it is right beside her babies?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Right, probably not. I answered in your other thread so check there.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

try keep an eye on them. i am worried that if she does come out, she may not get back in. try get them to open the old hole back up ASAP.


----------

